# DIY sharpening jig from an old eng. protractor



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

This seems an appropiate time to post my DIY jig. Its made from an old diecast engineers protractor.

I cut the ends off and removed the rule clamp along with the level glass. Machined up a block of Aluminium to mount the stand rod onto the main body. The stand rod is capable of adjustment to accomodate a wide a variety of tools.
On top I fitted a piec of 1" sq tube and a clamping screw to secure the gouges. 

Its been made primarily for gouges, hence the sq tube set up. To date I have not used it but I reckon it'l do the job OK


----------

